# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  οθονη λαπτοπ .....παλι σε λαπτοπ

## finos

:Laugh: λιπων χτες ειχανε την εξης κοβεντα με τον πατερα μου που ειναι γραφιστας 
π:για καμ το δοθε εχης καμία ηδέα  πωσ ναεχω 2 οθονεσ παντου μαζιμου 
γ:βεβεως ....παντου μαζι σου .... μμμ ΟΧΙ 
π: :Cursing: @!$*^$$^
γ:ΑΧΑ μια οθονη απο λαπτοπ μαζι με τον καταληλο κοντρολερ 
π: κι ποσο παει το μαλι θελω κι usb για ησοδο  :Blink: 
γ:100 κι αν δουλεψει  :W00t: 

λιπον επιδι δεν εχω ουτε οθωνη ουτε κι κοντρολερ ουτε κι ορεξη για καψιματα υπαρχει κατι ετιμο για δευτερη οθονη με usb για ησοδο κι τροφοδοσια ( καλα τροφοδοσια ας ειναι εξοτερηκη )

οπου π = πατερας οπου γ =γιος

----------


## nestoras

Μπωρής να αγωράσης κάττει σαν κοι αφτό εδό:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2913527025...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## marder

Άπαιχτοι και οι δύο. Το ωραίο είναι ότι βρέθηκε λύση.

----------


## chip

δες και τα χαρακτηριστικά (πχ ανάλυση) και ρώτα τον πατέρα σου αν τον ικανοποιούν...

----------


## finos

Αυτό το ξέρω εγώ θέλω κάνα μόνιτορ <15,6" να χωράει στη θήκη του λάπτοπ κι να πέρνει dc

----------


## finos

κανεις καμια ιδεα

----------


## xlife

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Build-in-5...item339598a5bb

----------


## finos

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Build-in-5...item339598a5bb



 :Blink: λιπων ευχαριστω για την βοηθια αλλα δεν θελει προτσεκτορα εχει εναν 
μπωριτε να μου προτινετε ενα πανελ εως 15,6'' κι εναν ελεκτη με hdmi +vga 
ευχαριστω αν και σασ κουρασα λιγο με τισ απετισεις μου Α! αναληση εως περιπου 1366*768
ευχαριστω κι παλι

----------


## xlife

http://www.omarket.gr/CEL36551.html?ref=bestprice.gr

----------

finos (18-06-15)

----------


## mathios

Το ποιο απλό και άμεσο είναι να πάρεις μια μικρή οθόνη για σταθερό PC και να την έχεις μαζί σου. Ούτε πατέντες ούτε ασυμβατότητα. Τώρα αν έχεις κάποια οθόνη από laptop κοιτά μήπως σε βολεύει κάτι τέτοιο σε αυτοσχέδια  κατασκευή 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251384041554...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## SeAfasia

*λιπων χτες ειχανε την εξης κοβεντα με τον πατερα μου που ειναι γραφιστας* 

γραφίστας; 
δε πιστεύω να ασχολείσαι και εσύ;  :Lol:

----------


## d.antonis

Με το θαρρος βεβαια αλλα θα πρεπει να φοιτησει πρωτα ως ορθο-γραφιστας. Κατοπιν αυτου το μελλον δικο του.

----------


## Gaou

Φίλε μου αυτό έχω πάρει εγώ και μ εχει βολεψει. μπορει να δουλευψει απο 11v-16v . το μονο που θα πρεπει ειναι να βρεις μια οθόνη και απλά να στειλεις τον τυπο στον πωλήτη προκειμένου να κάνει κάτι με το firmware. 

Επίσης νομιζω ότι άμα δεν έχεις οθόνη απο λαπτοπ ότι αξίζει να πάρει μια ετοιμη λύση απο τον ιδιο ή αλλον πωλητή.

----------

